# July 2019



## Null (Aug 1, 2019)

We grew a lot in July. Here's some numbers.






Locations by visitor. July is first, June is second for comparison.



Actual request data.



That spike is for Bianca Devins. The two subsequent spikes later in the month are from the SlowHTTP attacks.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Aug 1, 2019)

this was made possible through feeding


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 1, 2019)

How Fast Does Cancer Spread? Without Treatment, Growth Rate, More
					

If you or a loved one has been newly diagnosed with cancer, you may wonder, exactly how fast does cancer spread? That's a hard question to answer, but we'll tell you what factors affect the process and which cancers are slower to spread.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 1, 2019)

We doing another t-shirt etc drive again, or did we get shoa'd too hard last year?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 1, 2019)

We need mo money fo dem pogroms.


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> We doing another t-shirt etc drive again, or did we get shoa'd too hard last year?


I could do some more merch this year.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 1, 2019)

An unsurprisingly huwhite user base you've got here. I'm not saying you're a bunch of cryotofascist jewhaters but numbers don't lie.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 1, 2019)

I was going to make "Shekel Squad"-themed hats with four dollar signs and one cent sign at the end in commemoration of a certain potato nigger's efforts but was too lazy/cheap to do it. I might buy one if someone else were to permanently borrow the idea.


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 1, 2019)

Obvious russian bots.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 1, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> how do i acquire kiwi merch without being put on merkels wrongthink watchlist


Get somebody from the states to buy it and ship it to you.
KF black market is in session!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 1, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> are you telling me to dox myself to someone on KF in order to get a t shirt


Relax, goy.
Everything is fine...


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 1, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> how do i acquire kiwi merch without being put on merkels wrongthink watchlist


tell anyone who asks that it's from a Christchurch victim fund

It's not even really a lie


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 1, 2019)

Merch is always a strange thing. You want to support a thing you like, but you also don’t want to just have a dumbass logo or over-designed meme on a T-shirt. It has to be a design that is good on its own, and one you would actually be fine wearing in public.
Like a good concert T-shirt, I suppose.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 2, 2019)

So kiwi farms grew a lot in July.

I posted on kiwi farms a lot in july.

Coincidence? I think not...


----------

